# Party-Musik



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (11. Januar 2010)

Auf was kann man eurer Meinung nach am besten abfeiern?  

Meine Favoriten momentan:


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

ganz ehrlich, ich mag das lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (11. Januar 2010)

Es ist ja auch vom Scatman.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch vom Scatman.



hat der eigentlich auch noch mehr gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (11. Januar 2010)

Sicher.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich weiß schon ich in nächster zeit hören werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Januar 2010)

'nuff said.


----------



## Ol@f (11. Januar 2010)

Auf ner Party gehört Dancehall & Reggae.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

so ... dann mal ein paar ernsthafte sachen zu denen ich feiern kann^^
- alestorm 
- korpiklaani
- dethklok 
- swashbuckle 
- finntroll
- trollfest

EDIT:
joa, reggae ist auch noch nett ^^


----------



## Knallfix (11. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *flücht*


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2010)

Partymusik? Na dann will ich Euch Windelträgern mal ein wenig Musik der alten Zeit näherbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        































Das war jetzt nur ein kleiner Teil, aber das reicht für die jungen Gemüter erstmal.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

also bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das meiste davon ist doch grad ma 5-10 jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kenn ich doch alles


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

Des Last Resort hab ich schon mindestens 1000 mal in Videos von Youtube gesehen so als Beiwerk zu einer Diashow oder ein Video mit vielen Clips drinne...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

Des eine Lied is in D net verfügbar. Wie kann man es trotzdem aus D an sehen? Gebts mal in Google Übersetzer ein und übersetzt es :>.
Achja, und Linkin Park in the End is wohl epic und es sollte jeder kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Mist, wieso postet keiner dazwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2010)

Fünf bis zehn Jahre, da könnten einige User gerade mal zwischen 6 und 11 gewesen sein. Da kann man schon von Oldies sprechen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Fünf bis zehn Jahre, da könnten einige User gerade mal zwischen 6 und 11 gewesen sein. Da kann man schon von Oldies sprechen.



so gesehen, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (11. Januar 2010)

und der oberburner auf jeder Party..

..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. Januar 2010)

Auf jeden Fall das hier (und ähnliches)^^


----------



## Knallfix (11. Januar 2010)

hm ok ... früher gabs sowas ...


----------



## Teal (11. Januar 2010)

Da gingen die Leute letztes Mal so was von ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. Januar 2010)

Der Song ist wie gemacht fürs Feiern und kommt auf jeder meiner Partys gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

Korpiklaani und Feuerschwanz das ist partymusik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2010)

Auf jeder meiner Party-Compilations drauf.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Korpiklaani und Feuerschwanz das ist partymusik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GWAR nicht zu vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

bah GWAR ist voll für die tonne -.-

schlechte musik UND schlechte show


----------



## Manowar (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bah GWAR ist voll für die tonne -.-
> 
> schlechte musik UND schlechte show



Irgendwie hab ich die Reaktion nur von Frauen wahrgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bah GWAR ist voll für die tonne -.-
> 
> schlechte musik UND schlechte show



ich hab mir mal was auf youtube angeguckt und die show ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


musikalisch zwar ein griff ins klo aber die show ist geil xD


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Januar 2010)

Ich schmeiße nochwas in die Runde, was alles übertrumpft.



AC/DC-Death Metal ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße nochwas in die Runde, was alles übertrumpft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



death´n´roll ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber die meister des death´n´roll (warum ist der begriff eigentlich noch nicht offiziell?) sind immer noch six feet under


----------



## Knallfix (12. Januar 2010)

eins darf gar nie fehlen ^^
zippie di du its saturday its saturday


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

also wenn ich an durchfeierte Disconächte denke dann kommt das (leider läuft zu selten in den Discos Metal also musste ich mir zwangsweise ein paar weiter musikalische standbeine schaffen :/ )








Bei dem Lied hei rhab ich mich erst voll aufgeregt weil ich eigendlich ein großer RHCP Fan bin und ich remixes von sowas scheiße finde  aber inzwischen krieg ichs nimmer ausm kopf






und dann noch viel minimal, ibiza house und anderes :/


edit: das hier um die geplagten Metalohren wieder zu reinigen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Januar 2010)

naja also wenn ich auf Techno Partys gehe, dann möglichst auf only Frenchcore Partys

Da läuft dann sowas in der Art (was mir übrigens sehr gefällt):


----------



## Thoor (12. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Fünf bis zehn Jahre, da könnten einige User gerade mal zwischen 6 und 11 gewesen sein. Da kann man schon von Oldies sprechen.


Linkin Park, Offspring, Oomph, Papa Roach, Fanta 4, Fettes Brot, Bloodhound gang etc kenn ich seit ich 12 bin, war damals DIE musik schlechthin für mich, Roach hör ich heute noch gern  Linkin Park ist mir persönlich einfach zu Hip Hop lastig :/

Ich persönlich find Frei.wild ganz toll zum feiern =o die Mukke läuft und läuft iwi einfach^^




/e @Lod: danke, jetzt habe ich mit diesem POTC Remix mal wieder so ne Mukke die ich nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee mehr aus dem Kopf bekomme x.X


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Frei.Wild Songs



Den besten Song zum abfeiern haste aber vergessen :O


----------



## Thoor (12. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Den besten Song zum abfeiern haste aber vergessen :O


Jo stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freiwild rockt einfach


----------



## Rhokan (13. Januar 2010)

wenn wir schon bei korpiklaani waren... Black Messiah - Sauflied,
ansonsten natürlich gern Metal jeglicher einigermaßen geeigneter Art und gern auch Industrial


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Januar 2010)

Schandmaul - Trinklied 

und 

MIssgeschick


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich feier eigentlich auch so zu meiner Standard-Musik, zumindes zusammen mit meinen Freunden. Wenn auf Partys was anderes läuft störts mich ab 1 Promille eigentlich auch nicht mehr.

Aber gerade eben habe ich einen Song wieder gefunden. Endlich habe ich ihn.

Zum ersten mal habe ich ihn in Grims Video Path of Blood gehört (ja, ich fand die Videos cool...aber schon lange her). Dann noch öfters im Club, wo ich regelmäßig hingehe. Aber da war ich immer zu dicht um auf die Idee zu kommen nach dem Song zu fragen.

Als ich dann beim durchforsten meiner Festplatte das Video wieder gefunden habe konnte ich nicht Ruhe geben, bis eben diesen Song endlich gefunden hatte.

Ich find ihn einfach nur genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (14. Januar 2010)

Oh ja... Party Hard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erinnert mich an viele geile Feten in meiner alten (Rock-)Stammkneipe. Das waren noch Zeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (14. Januar 2010)

Melo-Death mit Trance, auch ganz nett zum Feiern.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2oi-8xl7uZs


----------



## Huntergottheit (16. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZY7tYzel2Aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Huntergottheit (20. Januar 2010)

*Elektro Willi und Sohn - Autoscooter*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L5yTpZSjEHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

LaBrassBanda das ist auch noch für Partys geeignet ;D


----------



## Klunker (21. Januar 2010)

man muss aber auch imemr schauen, was gerade passt und ob du die leute tanzen lassen willst oder kurz entspanne bzw chilln..gott ich hasse das wort -.- was sit schlimm an entspannen relaxen, oder was weiß ich??? naja wo war ich, grove coverage kommt immer gut an,nox hat auch schon ein paar schöne aufgezählt, rock für das entspannen techno und rnb oder sowas bzw wie auch imer das heißt >.< zum tanzen

aber 

ein paar lieder will ich doch noch hinzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw..ich hasse deichkind...deine ltern sind bei einem tennisturnier, du gibst eine party, wie nett von , und ich wenn ich den kram noch einmal hören muss erschieß ich mich gleich hier -.- 

*Culture Beat: Mr. Vain*

J.Geils Band: Centerfold 	kann jeder mitgrölen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[youtube]cNhnThb8gEw[/youtube]

und natürlich x andere daftpunk etc nicht zu vergessen wie smash mouth all-star



aber zum tanzen solte es dann was anderes sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wobei ich dieses lied ja echt genial finde...


*Ten Days Till- Get Them High*

[youtube]WG223D3KDIM[/youtube]


wth..mehr media files als ich dürfte?? was ist denn jetzt los?


wieso geht youtbe aufeinmal ent mehr????? omg ich hasse das neue buffed -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Was auch noch gut ist für Party wäre Boomfunk MCs :3 das it tanzen UND chillen in einem


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

NUR Metalllll!!!111


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2010)

Ich finds lustig, dass der Taktlose Nerd nen Account aufmachen darf, der nur zum spammen da ist und noch immer nicht gebannt wurde *g*


Edit
Ok,dann halt im anderen Threat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. Februar 2010)

Ich finde auf einer Party darf Nickelback  nicht fehlen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (3. Februar 2010)

Rammstein - Mann gegen Mann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

